# Raymond or Marshal, help me choose (sorry!)



## AquaMarie (May 12, 2020)

Sorry in advance to all the anti-fans of these two and also to everyone who is sick of hearing about them.  

I'm not ashamed to say I like both of these villagers.  I don't care how popular they are and would like them just as much if they were unpopular.  Cats and squirrels just happen to be two of my favorite AC species, along with wolves and deer (all animal types I love in real life as well). 

I'm currently having trouble deciding which one to have in my town permanently and thought maybe you guys could help my decision.  

Overall,  I think I like Marshal's design better.  I adore how tiny and grumpy looking he is. I think his house interior is miles better than Raymond's.  I also believe Marshal's interest is singing, which should mean he will have a higher chance of randomly singing on his own.  My Raymond will only sing if there is music playing. (I love it when villagers sing). 

I did have Marshal for a little bit in NL, but it was towards the tail end of my NL days when I made a new town.  I had no idea of his popularity at the time and just thought he was adorable.  My original NL towns had Henry and Kyle, and I loved both.  I only became aware of Marshal's popularity when I started trading my duplicate amiibo cards and saw how many people were looking for his.  

Coming into NH I was intrigued by Raymond,  but also kind of hoping for Marshal (or even Shep) to appear as my first camper. I honestly never even expected it to be Raymond,  but it was.  I got him just before Bunny Day, so I honestly wasn't bonding with him very much at first.  But once the Bunny dialogue was over I really started to form an attachment to Raymond.  I think he has an adorable design,  but I'm actually not a huge fan of the business aspect of it.  I have him a college sweater and much prefer that to his default outfit. Luckily he wears it often.  I'm also not a huge fan of his house (office). I prefer villager interiors that look like nicely put together rooms.  I don't love the heavily themed interiors as much.  

I know it's a silly, tiny little detail... but if I were to replace Raymond with Marshal, the thing I would miss the absolute most is when Raymond waves goodbye as you leave his house. He has the adorable two arm wave and his fangs show when he smiles.  Totally melts my heart every time,  lol.  But Marshal also melts my heart just by walking around and being his tiny little self.  

I have a friend who doesn't play online except with me (not even for trades) and has absolutely no inkling of Raymond's popularity,  but she wants him very badly.  So if I did decide to replace him I know he'd have a good home.  I'm just not sure if I could part with him.  

I could always be extra and just have both.  I know I'm going to have 2 peppy villagers,  but I am open to who my other repeat personality will be.  I'm just worried they will be too similar and they'll lose their individuality if there's two of them.  

In the end,  I know I'm the only one that can make the decision but I wanted to hear some objective opinions to see if it will help me choose.  Everyone might say "Get Marshal instead" and my heart could sink and I'd know it's not the right choice..or vice versa.


----------



## Dormire (May 12, 2020)

Choose Marshal instead because basing with what you wrote he weighs heavily more than Raymond. You're getting attached to Raymomd, sure but you kinda lean on Marshal really.

For me I went "porque no los dos?" route and got both. They are precious and my pride and joy! Writing about them in my island journal always makes me feel warm and fuzzy inside.

No matter who you choose, I'm sure it's the right descision.


----------



## AquaMarie (May 12, 2020)

Dormire said:


> Choose Marshal instead because basing with what you wrote he weighs heavily more than Raymond. You're getting attached to Raymomd, sure but you kinda lean on Marshal really.
> 
> For me I went "porque no los dos?" route and got both. They are precious and my pride and joy! Writing about them in my island journal always makes me feel warm and fuzzy inside.
> 
> No matter who you choose, I'm sure it's the right descision.



Does having both of them just feel like having copies of each other? Or do they feel different to you? Do you know if they're the same personality subtype?


----------



## Jam86 (May 12, 2020)

i have raymond and there is no way i would ever let him leave my island, i just love him too much
but i have marshal's amiibo so i'm always bringing him to my island every few days and last time i did i was unable to let him go just because he did this vv






it seems like you love them both so much so i say keep both because they are both amazing, adorable and deserve all the love


----------



## seularin (May 12, 2020)

imo , i absolutely love marshal more than raymond (idk i just dont click w the guy) !! 

it seems you‘re both really attached to them :c i see why you’re having a hard time !!

but they’re both great , but if you end up choosing marshal , raymond will have a nice home at your friend’s !


----------



## Dormire (May 12, 2020)

WhitBit said:


> Does having both of them just feel like having copies of each other? Or do they feel different to you? Do you know if they're the same personality subtype?


Having them both, no. Marshal's subtype personality is music while Raymond is nature.

Marshal (in my game anyways) is reserved and introverted but likes to sing. Raymond on the other hand is a ray of sunshine and more happy-go-lucky. He loves the outdoors and will brighten everyone's day. (really, I have Mar and Jacques, compared to them, Ray's dialog/tone is more chipper than them)

I think their voice pitch slightly differs too.


----------



## AquaMarie (May 12, 2020)

Opal<3 said:


> i have raymond and there is no way i would ever let him leave my island, i just love him too much
> but i have marshal's amiibo so i'm always bringing him to my island every few days and last time i did i was unable to let him go just because he did this vv
> 
> View attachment 257278
> ...



Omg he looks so stinkin' cute! 

Also feeling gleeful at the "get both" comment! I could at least try them both out at the same time and see how it feels.

	Post automatically merged: May 12, 2020



Dormire said:


> Having them both, no. Marshal's subtype personality is music while Raymond is nature.
> 
> Marshal (in my game anyways) is reserved and introverted but likes to sing. Raymond on the other hand is a ray of sunshine and more happy-go-lucky. He loves the outdoors and will brighten everyone's day. (really, I have Mar and Jacques, compared to them, Ray's dialog/tone is more chipper than them)
> 
> I think their voice pitch slightly differs too.



Your comment is music to my ears! My Raymond is also a happy-go-lucky ray of sunshine.  I'm so glad to hear that Marshal is more of a introvert,  as I think it really suits his design and grumpy face.


----------



## Jam86 (May 12, 2020)

WhitBit said:


> Omg he looks so stinkin' cute!
> 
> Also feeling gleeful at the "get both" comment! I could at least try them both out at the same time and see how it feels.


ikr i never even gave him those so i think it's a summer thing

and it might be just me but i'm not too bothered about repeat personalities, i used to have 4 smugs on my island because they're all amazing and i can never pick one
but if you can have 10 villagers and only 8 personalities then i don't see a problem with having 2 smugs ☆

if you do decide to leave raymond, i think it would be so sweet that your friend has him and you can still see him if you visit ♡


----------



## Manah (May 12, 2020)

You could get both and still let one go later if it doesn't work out.

If you really only want one, your post sounds like you'll be much happier with Marshal. If Raymond's goodbye wave is the only thing you'd really miss, you can always take a video of it.

Seriously though, if you have the space, kerp both. You're going to have at least two duplicates anyway, so why not the ones you know you love?


----------



## Dormire (May 12, 2020)

WhitBit said:


> Your comment is music to my ears! My Raymond is also a happy-go-lucky ray of sunshine.  I'm so glad to hear that Marshal is more of a introvert,  as I think it really suits his design and grumpy face.


Yes! I think having them both really made me observe the difference between the villagers I have! (i.e: Merengue is into exercising while Mitzi prefers to study! Both are normals btw!)

It's the little things that makes them different and special! (The repeat dialogs are inevitable but that's more of a programming limitation than anything.)

I think it's alright to have duplicate personalities! If you like them why not?


----------



## nerfeddude (May 12, 2020)

Why not to get both of them?


----------



## aesbea (May 12, 2020)

I have both of them on my island!! They are definitely very different and share some similar dialogue but overall feel different??

Marshal is legit always singing everywhere, ALL THE TIME, it's adorable. Whereas Raymond strikes me as more nerdy and curious? You won't regret keeping both of them


----------



## Sencha (May 12, 2020)

Sounds like you actually really like Marshal better, so I say go with him and then your friend can have Raymond. That way you both get to have a villager you like, and you can still visit Raymond on your friends island!


----------



## Farfle_Productions (May 12, 2020)

I don't have both so can't compare, but I do have Marshal and I can tell you that he sings. A lot.



Spoiler



And it's so frigging cute ;_;


----------



## Last_bus_home (May 12, 2020)

I had both, and let Marshal go because I was never planning to keep him in NH, but had him in NL. Personally, even though it’s Raymond I have, I prefer Marshal just a bit. I don’t click with the smugs so I can’t ever say I truly love any of them like other villagers but it does sound like you really like Marshal and it might be best to have him in the long run, that would be my advice. I love Raymond’s design but also feel like the business thing is a little soulless compared to Marshal’s interior (one of the best in my opinion), it’s all so subjective though.


----------



## JKDOS (May 12, 2020)

Marshal is waay cuter, and easier to obtain. I could even help you get him, if you can't afford what others are asking.


----------



## Kyneria (May 12, 2020)

I think both it's the answer here, since if you ever decide to leave Raymond for example, you know he's going to have a nice island to go to with your friend ^^

I don't have Marshal I want him but I'm ok waiting and meeting other villagers meanwhile , I had him for a little while because he is one of my friend's dreamies so I decided to give it to her, but I have to be honest, he's pretty cute and I wouldn't mind having him this time for me. 

I do have Raymond, and while I'm still not sure if I want to keep him, he's a little ray of sunshine! Mine is always watering his flowers and studying them ^^


----------



## Blink. (May 12, 2020)

i have both and I love them so so so much. I would choose Marshal c: His facial expressions are adorable, him dancing is the cutest thing you'll ever see, and he's so tiny, it kills me  ❤


----------



## Luella (May 12, 2020)

I currently have two jocks as I couldn't decide between Roald or Dom. Do they have the same lines? Yes they do! 

I'm totally gonna make them neighbor besties tho as seeing the both of them walk around my island makes me happy.

Also have two snooty villagers as well. I find that if I like their design enough it personally doesn't bother me. But that's for you to decide.


----------



## Jared:3 (May 12, 2020)

I have both in my town but I love Marshal more maybe because I have another cat besides Raymond whom I like better (Ankha) but thetas just me but I haven't really grown on Raymond like I expected to but maybe its time to boot him


----------



## Santana (May 12, 2020)

First of all, thank you for saying that there is no shame in liking popular villagers. I’ve felt alot of animosity towards people who (outside the bell tree ofc). As for your dilemma, I can tell by reading this that your heart is set on Marshal. Even though I prefer Raymond, Marshal is your boy


----------



## monsieurberry (May 12, 2020)

Dormire said:


> Having them both, no. Marshal's subtype personality is music while Raymond is nature.
> 
> Marshal (in my game anyways) is reserved and introverted but likes to sing. Raymond on the other hand is a ray of sunshine and more happy-go-lucky. He loves the outdoors and will brighten everyone's day. (really, I have Mar and Jacques, compared to them, Ray's dialog/tone is more chipper than them)
> 
> I think their voice pitch slightly differs too.



Yes! This exactly describes how they are in my village. Marshal is a bit more of a bully however and poor Raymond gets bullied!


----------



## Dewasa (May 12, 2020)

I didn't choose between Marshal or Raymond but now that I have Marshal in my island, I don't think I can ever part ways with him...


----------



## Rowlet28 (May 12, 2020)

I do have both and I'm getting more fond of Raymond... Though I agree that Marshal's house is way better. But I still love them both. They're kind of different with a few same dialogue here and there but otherwise they're pretty great.


----------



## samsquared (May 12, 2020)

I agree with everyone else: Your post sounds like you love them both!! If I were you, I would just keep them both haha, but if you have to choose, choose Marshal. Now that I have him, I am actually pleasantly surprised by how cute Marshal is! Like everyone else's Marshal, mine sings constantly. He's always dancing outside my house.His tail also looks like a cinnamon bun. I am never giving him away hahaha


----------



## Iris_T (May 12, 2020)

I say go nuts and have them both!   
Is clear you love them and you're already are very lucky to have Raymond without island hopping or looking in the campsite...also if you let him go and somehow regret it, would be hard to find him again (besides, you can always decide later and keep him meanwhile?)


----------



## edsett (May 12, 2020)

I have both (for rn) and honestly, you can’t go wrong with either of them. I do prefer Marshal because of nostalgia and of how cute he is. Seriously, he is too cute especially since he loves to sing! Raymond is very good too with his his cute little fangs.


----------



## AquaMarie (May 12, 2020)

Thank you so much for all of the replies everyone!  As of right now I'd have to say I do like Marshal more,  but I'm not ready to part with Raymond either.

I'm beyond happy to hear that they seem to be different personality subtypes, which has made the decision to try both much easier.  I have Audie and Bianca rn and they are both Peppy, but different subtypes,  so it doesn't bother me at all.

I can also give one away later if it eventually bothers me to have both.  

And I don't care if people think I'm boring or "basic" for having both.  I like who I like


----------



## nyanicat (May 12, 2020)

I have both Raymond and Marshal, and let me say,* they are not similar!* I know the haters out there will say that they're exact carbon copies, but they're not. In my experience, Marshal is more reserved and quiet and Raymond is more outgoing. Yeah their dialogue may be the same or similar, but they do have their own differences that I appreciate. I love them both dearly. So I would say keep both of them, and if that is not a choice, based on your writing I would say keep Marshal.


----------



## kojuuro (May 12, 2020)

I love both! I have them both on my island and have not regretted it yet.  At the same time, in your post it honestly seems like you want Marshal more, so don't be afraid to boot Raymond out if you don't want him on your island.  Just because he's popular and a bit hard to get, it doesn't mean you should keep him for the sake of keeping him.

They are a bit different (only subtly) since Marshal sings and Raymond waters flowers


----------



## Spooky. (May 12, 2020)

Marsahal is my son, I will always vote for Marshal. 

I have 0 connection or interest in Raymond, and frankly, I'd be too concerned about getting him from someone else anyway, with all the cloning and such I've heard about.


----------



## Vextro (May 12, 2020)

You sound like you prefer Marshal more,  and I would agree I think his personality is probably a bit better than Raymond if your not into that business stuff and his design isn't really the best imo, I think he is a bit to obsessed with work for me. Overall it's your choice, maybe since you had Marshall before you might want to try doing more with Raymond and see if you like him more, but I mean if the best thing you like about him is his wave as you leave, you probably won't have many enjoyable experiences with him as at least for me I only go 0-2 times in a villagers house a day and mostly talk to them outside when their doing things like fishing, catching bugs, watering flowers etc... I think Marshall is probably a better bet.


----------



## Blueskyy (May 12, 2020)

Marshal. There’s something about him. I can’t explain...
Raymond has a more obnoxious vibe to him and while I like him, I think I’ll give him away when he asks to move.


----------



## cloudmask (May 12, 2020)

since it seems like they're different subtypes, i don't see why you shouldn't just get both! you obviously love them both a lot. might as well get both and, if having two smugs ends up bugging you that much, you can let go whichever one you end up less attached to.

and no need to apologize for the thread...if people are that pressed about this topic then they can just not click on it. there's nothing wrong with liking popular villagers


----------



## *The Oakboro Mayor* (May 12, 2020)

So, we have a decision process (of sorts) in my family. Say everyone says "Pick Marshal!". Don't think about it, does that decision make you sad or happy? If it makes you happy, I think we have a winner! If your heart sinks when you see all of the comments, go Raymond! If you feel indifferent (no reaction), then let the comments decide your fate.

My personal opinion is Marshal. I have him in my town and he is lovely!


----------



## senbeiiscool (May 12, 2020)

I'd say keep Marshal, but like everyone says, if you have space then why choose and keep both haha


----------



## marea (May 12, 2020)

I am baised beacuse i have Marshal in my NL town, and i went through so much to get him again after he left my town one day! He is sooo cute to me! I think i am starting to prefer squirrels over cats in general.


----------



## starlightsong (May 12, 2020)

I wouldn't mind having both if it were me tbh, don't know what their subtypes are but that only affects a pretty small portion of best friend level dialogue anyway--to me what really helps 2 villagers feel different is their hobbies, and Marshal does in fact have the music one while Raymond's is nature. If I had to pick one I'd go with Marshal because I honestly like him a lot better!


----------



## Lilybells (May 12, 2020)

I have them both on my island, but I love Marshal so much more. They both have the same dialogue, but somehow it's more endearing coming from Marshal.


----------



## lyradelphie04 (May 12, 2020)

Keep Marshal.

Raymond is adorable and all, but if he's on your friends island then you can visit him whenever and leave his house and see his wave. But Marshal has been with you in the past and he has a little more sentimental. They're both smug, but Marshal looks so much more like a bratty little kid than Raymond who seems like a pricky office worker. But I do love him too!!


----------



## Aubrey895 (May 12, 2020)

Personally I like marshal so much better. Don't hate me....but I am not a huge fan of cats....lol The marshmallow squirrel is so cute.


----------



## brockbrock (May 13, 2020)

It's always easier to find Marshal because of his Amiibo, but it sounds like your heart is really set on him and you have a friend who really wants Raymond. 

If it were me I would keep them both for now until I could feel like my mind was made up more.


----------



## kiwikenobi (May 13, 2020)

Whenever I have a hard time making a decision about something like this, I flip a coin. If I feel happy with the result, then I'm happy. If I find myself wishing the coin had landed the other way, then I know what my preference is, and I go with that.


----------



## MarshalisbabyUwU (Aug 7, 2021)

This is hard, they are both precious beans that must be protected!


----------



## Faux (Aug 7, 2021)

Sorry if it's been stated already, but they are different personalities and have different hobbies. I have both and don't regret it. Keep both until you can decide of your own Accord you don't want to, because nothing stops you from saying goodbye later if you change your mind.


----------



## Moritz (Aug 7, 2021)

Faux said:


> Sorry if it's been stated already, but they are different personalities and have different hobbies. I have both and don't regret it. Keep both until you can decide of your own Accord you don't want to, because nothing stops you from saying goodbye later if you change your mind.


Threads over a year old.
Not sure why it was brought back.
Hopefully they made their choice by now XD


----------



## arikins (Aug 7, 2021)

i think its kind of up to personal preference. i love these two as well, but always seem to go with raymond in the end.

smug villagers are pretty unique in my experience. for example, i have 3 crankys on my island right now. i get so tired of their dialogue, even if im only talking to one for multiple days. it just seems like theres less cranky dialogue then other personality types, so anything but cranky multiples shouldnt be a problem. im sure if you had two smugs it wouldnt take away from their individuality at all.

if you're really into decorating ur island like i am, ill always consider a villager based on their exterior housing. i recently fell in love with croque just because of his house design. so for raymond and marshal, if one seems more aesthetically pleasing than the other to you, id take that into consideration as well

	Post automatically merged: Aug 7, 2021

oh god i didnt even realize this threads age, how weird. anyway


----------



## MarshalisbabyUwU (Sep 16, 2021)

Dormire said:


> Having them both, no. Marshal's subtype personality is music while Raymond is nature.
> 
> Marshal (in my game anyways) is reserved and introverted but likes to sing. Raymond on the other hand is a ray of sunshine and more happy-go-lucky. He loves the outdoors and will brighten everyone's day. (really, I have Mar and Jacques, compared to them, Ray's dialog/tone is more chipper than them)
> 
> I think their voice pitch slightly differs too.


Marshal and Raymond’s voices are very similar, though Marshal’s voice is just a tiny bit higher pitched than Raymond’s because squirrels have higher pitched voices than cats. I have two lazy villagers on my island: Bob and Filbert and Filbert’s voice is slightly higher pitched than Bob’s voice.


----------



## Loubenia (Sep 17, 2021)

I have both Marshal & Raymond, I wouldn’t let one of them go, both sometimes repeat phrases but have their own personalities, Raymond is a little bit more smug than Marshal, I had Marshal’s card and found Raymond on an island after 28 nook tickets , he’s the one I said, even when I was looking for another normal villager as Lolly came in the second three villagers ( the ones you have to decorate their outdoors) along with her came Broccolo, the lazy blue mouse whom I also adore.


----------



## Stikki (Sep 17, 2021)

I have both!


Dormire said:


> Marshal (in my game anyways) is reserved and introverted but likes to sing. Raymond on the other hand is a ray of sunshine and more happy-go-lucky. He loves the outdoors and will brighten everyone's day.


That's exactly how I find them to be too.


----------



## Serabee (Sep 17, 2021)

Personally, I'm team Raymond (though I think both are over-hyped, at least the hype makes more sense than the anti-hype... like, if you like something you wanna talk about it, but why waste time ranting about things you don't like?) Marshall is very cute, and I love his eyes. But he's so... white. His hair is cute, and so are the cheeks, but otherwise his design is rather minimalistic and doesn't have a ton of details. I mean, don't get me wrong, I'd still like him at some point, and he is still in the top tier of villagers for me. But, between him and Raymond, Raymond winds hands down.

I just adore Raymond. First off- cats are the best species, so that gives him an innate advantage. But his design also feels more detailed and interesting to me. His eyes are just as cutely shaped as Marshall's, and his glasses make them stand out more, but the heterochromia? SUCH a delightful detail, I love it. And his hair is floofier than Marshall's, who has slicker hair, and the floofier the better, really. Overall, Raymond just seems to have more personality IMO and I love that about him. I've actually had him for months now and am only now really, truly considering letting him leave


----------



## Loubenia (Sep 17, 2021)

Not Raymond neither Marshal have asked me once to leave, if they would a No is gonna be my definite answer, Raymond today he told me he was in the skinny jeans mode, he said his pair came with a special tool to put them on. He’s so delightful!


----------



## smug villager (Sep 17, 2021)

I have both and enjoy it that way. The two interact with each other frequently and it's always really funny and cute.


----------



## Rosch (Sep 17, 2021)

I've had Raymond before and I currently have Marshal. Raymond is cool but I still find Marshal cuter. It also helps that he has a music hobby and I do enjoy hearing my villagers sing.

I think Raymond's popularity comes from looking like the cool anime guy trope. And his heterochromia (two different colored eyes). But I still prefer Marshal.


----------

